# 3 and a half days of training



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Very cool! I think my friend Pam was down there with her boy Dice as well. I have been having training envy from what she's been posting on Facebook!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Fantastic, I always love seeing them do what they were bred for.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool...looks like a great time for everyone! Wish I was nearby too!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

T-shirts, blue jeans, friends and good dogs?!?!?!...soooooo not fair.

Wonderful pictures...really enjoy them!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome photos! You're giving me the bug to get serious about retrieiving with Duncan... I used to practice with a friend when Baxter was younger and he absolutely loved it... It's so neat to see their genetics kick in like that.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, that close up of Buzz is calendar worthy! I too am soooo jealous. I can't wait for us to get one of those Star Trek transporter devices so we can all get together and not worry about being on the other side of the country! Great shots, looks like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Wish I could remember the lady's name who used my camera to take the pictures for me. She did an outstanding job. Here's my favorite one she took of Buzz. The original and my try of a chrome effect.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That chrome one is breathtaking! They are both beautiful, but holy guacamole, that chrome one....WOW.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Very cool! I think my friend Pam was down there with her boy Dice as well. I have been having training envy from what she's been posting on Facebook!


I was thinking, I remember a dog named Dice. Always remember dog names, not too good remembering people names. BUT you are in Canada so that helps. If Pam is blond, she's the one who took pictures for me. I do remember both ladies from Canada and they were very, very nice and helpful to this 'green horn'. And their dogs are awesome!!!! There is so much to learn. At times I think people want to put the e-collar on
me :uhoh:. 'Nick, put whistle in mouth, nick'. :doh:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Cooki, thanks for the pictures! VERY cool!
Pam Martin from Canada had the short dark hair, her dogs were Dice (big boy) and Cajun (Allie's brother), it was Deb from Canada with the shoulder length blonde hair. Her dogs were Flyer and Dash. I can't believe I kept all that straight!
VERY fun weekend, wish I could have brought Fisher and stayed the whole time, although -- 2 days was enough for me 
Slater had a grand old time and I had a blast running Allie and Blitz in the big dog set ups.
It was FRICKEN MISERABLE Friday morning -- 45, raining, and I had a headache -- but we trained at the Luthy's until noon, then took off.
Any more pictures? Would love to see them!
Thanks again for the leashes & tabs, I got them when I got back, they are GREAT!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a great way to spend a few days with some gorgeous dogs. I'll bet the dogs had a blast too.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, I never got the call on this Golden training group, so I get stuck training with a bunch of wackos with black and yellow mutts. Thanks alot.
Just kidding!! We ran our first Q Saturday at TCRC. It was BRUTAL. 13 of 28 dogs went out in the first series. We went out in the second series land blind (HUGE) with 5 other dogs. Only 4 dogs made it to the fourth and final series. We came back with a large list of things to work on. Time to strech things way out.
Jim


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Jim -- well this was GIRLS CAMP -- so you were cordially NOT invited! HA HA
But seriously it was women handlers only, we do this once or twice a year. I say "we" but it really is Carol Cassity's invite list. 
This year we had ONE lab in the whole group! Mostly goldens and chessies, one curly and one toller.
NICE group of dogs. NICE marking setups! 
Congrats on running the Q and making it to the 2nd series. That in itself is an accomplishment! Tell me about the set up, what did you guys do?


----------

